# Reduce Watering By Dry Farming Tomatoes



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

Reduce Watering By Dry Farming Tomatoes










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## Sodie (May 25, 2017)

Can dry land tomato garden be done in containers?


----------

